# 211K Recording



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

I took an old 180 GB external drive home Thursday and hooked it up. Called Dish and Mr Robo man had me authorized in no time. Pretty sweet setup. Recordings look just like live, even on HD channels.

Now my dilemma, I need to record the Australian F1 race on the 28th. It starts at 2:00 AM Eastern. Will my 211K accept a program download and reboot if I am recording? Is it possible to turn this off? 

Russ


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

Any download that would interrupt your recordings will be postponed.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

ruralruss said:


> I took an old 180 GB external drive home Thursday and hooked it up. Called Dish and Mr Robo man had me authorized in no time. Pretty sweet setup. Recordings look just like live, even on HD channels.
> 
> Now my dilemma, I need to record the Australian F1 race on the 28th. It starts at 2:00 AM Eastern. Will my 211K accept a program download and reboot if I am recording? Is it possible to turn this off?
> 
> Russ


No you can't turn off downloading but you can change the download time so as to not interfere with your recording,


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

So it won't automatically delay the update if a recording is scheduled at the same time?

Michael


----------

